# 8 Series Extended Warranties / Service Contracts



## SeattleBeamer (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello Everyone -

I'm new here and had some questions on extended warranties/service contracts. I recently purchased a 97 850ci with 44k and was considering an extended warranty or if that is not an option possibly an extended service contract. Based on the age of the car I'm having trouble finding a bumper-to-bumper exclusionary warranty or even one that is by the manufacturer. So, that leaves me with 3rd Party/Independent Service Contracts.

Has anyone had any luck at all with any of these types of companies? Good or horrible, I'd like to hear. I've scoured www.webassured.com and the Better Business Burueau www.bbb.com as well as the The Rip Off Report (www.ripoffreport.com and tried to narrow the search.

**The Auto Club (www.theautoclub.com) 
**Warranties4Wheels (Policy by Nationwide USA) (www.warranties4wheels.com)
**AAAauto Warranty(www.aaautowarranty.com)
**#1SourceAutoWarranty (www.1Sourceautowarranty.com)

The car I have is very nice and was well taken care of (2 owners) - what types of things can I expect to start going wrong from this point on (with 44k on the odometer)? Would spending 2-3K be a worthwhile investment?

Or, if someone has something else that they recommend please let me know. Thanks for any help you can provide.

Chris


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

If you have full BMW service history, try them.

I bought a 2001 740i SE and it came with 2 years service-inclusive Platinum Care Warranty - all I have to pay for for 2 years is tyres and insurance! :thumbup:


----------

